# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > سوال: معرفی منبع درس مدار الکتریکی

## bayatb

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من قصد دارم در آزمون رشته هوش مصنوعی شرکت کنم ولی هر چی جستجو کردم منبعی رو برای درس مدارهای الکتریکی پیدا نکردم لطفا اگه منبع مناسبی رو سراغ دارید معرفی کنید. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## nader1388

با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز ، برای آموزش مدار های الکتریکی کتاب های هیت و دسور خوب و مفیدند و در زمینه تست های ارشد هم کتابهای کارو زرگر از انتشارات پوران پژوهش و کتاب مداردکتر رسول دلیرروی فرد از انتشارات پردازش مفید هستند

----------


## SystemAnalyst

کتاب دسور "نظریه اساسی مدارها و شبکه ها" با ترجمه جبه دار
کتاب "تحلیل مهندسی مدار" نوشته هیت
کتاب "مدار های الکتریکی" نوشته نیلسون

این ها بهترین هستند بخصوص اولی در سطح بالاتری هست اما دوتای بعدی ساده ترن

----------


## Mamdos

کتاب مدار الکتریکی پارسه (دکتر عبدالعالی) بی‌نظیره. به نظر من هر طور شده گیرش بیارید.

----------


## ma_1368

> با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز ، برای آموزش مدار های الکتریکی کتاب های هیت و دسور خوب و مفیدند و در زمینه تست های ارشد هم کتابهای کارو زرگر از انتشارات پوران پژوهش و کتاب مداردکتر رسول دلیرروی فرد از انتشارات پردازش مفید هستند


سلام. سراغ كتابهاي هيت و دسور كه نميشه رفت چون اولا كنكوري نوشته نشده ثانيا وقتش رو نداريم كه بخونيم. هيت و دسور هر كدومش لااقل هزار صفحس
كتاب پوران هم براي برقيها نوشته شده بود و خوندنش فقط وقتم رو هدر داد چون هم زيادي گفته هم خيلي سخت
كتاب پردازش بد نبود ولي باز اونم براي برقيها نوشته شده






> کتاب مدار الکتریکی پارسه (دکتر عبدالعالی) بی‌نظیره. به نظر من هر طور شده گیرش بیارید.


*
كتاب پارسه هم خيلي بچه گانه نوشته شده هم اينكه اصلا تست كامپيوتر توش نيست! به چه درد ما ميخوره آخه؟!

من تنها كتابايي كه خيلي ازشون تعريف شنيدم اينان:
1- كتاب مدار كامپيوتر راهيان ارشد (تقوي)  البته كتابي كه "ويژه كامپيوتريها" نوشته روش
2- كتاب مدار شيباني كه البته فقط درس داده و مثل كتاب راهيان تستهاي كامپيوتر رو حل نكرده

اصولا بجز كتاب راهيان ارشد بقيه كتابهايي كه ديدم ماله برقه و بدرد ما نميخوره*

----------


## bayatb

کتاب مدارهای الکتریکی ویژه دانشجویان مهندسی کامپیوتر تالیف محمدرضا متدین از انتشارات جهش که هم درس را توضیح داده و هم تستتالیفی داره و هم تست های مربوط به آزمون های ارشد سراسری. موفق باشید.

----------

